# Merry Christmas!



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you crazies out there! Hope you all have a white Christmas........ with mud everywhere


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all my mud brothers ! Hope things went smoothly for everyone.

I managed to get home for a couple days to spend the holiday with my son. He loves his new 42" plasma !

I also managed to get a visit from Santa:yes: in the form of b,mitch. He also brought his elf(son) Nigel. He just left my place a few minutes ago and left me with a cool toy he built himself. Can't wait to give it a try before I finish up my job this weekend. Thank you very much Bernie and Nigel !:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Merry Christmas to all my mud brothers ! Hope things went smoothly for everyone.
> 
> I managed to get home for a couple days to spend the holiday with my son. He loves his new 42" plasma !
> 
> I also managed to get a visit from Santa:yes: in the form of b,mitch. He also brought his elf(son) Nigel. He just left my place a few minutes ago and left me with a cool toy he built himself. Can't wait to give it a try before I finish up my job this weekend. Thank you very much Bernie and Nigel !:thumbup:


Bernie stopped by me on his way through to you.
He also hooked me up with a toy :thumbsup:
That Bernie's a pretty solid dude! Thanks BMitch!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Merry xmas folks!:thumbsup:
Mr Joe from Trim-Tex is going 2 b in scotland soon:thumbup:I am trying my best 2 go c him so i hope i pull it off!!:yes:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bernie stopped by me on his way through to you.
> He also hooked me up with a toy :thumbsup:
> That Bernie's a pretty solid dude! Thanks BMitch!


Hey Bernie, you need to pass by me to get to Brian and Mudslinger!!! Always beer in the fridge and whiskey in the jar!!

Happy holidays guys!!!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i hope you fellas can put these tools to good use.i'm looking forward to seeing what profiles and applications you guys come up with.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Hope you all have a white Christmas........ with mud everywhere


 
Wasn't that Michal Jacksons's favorite christmas song??????


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bernie stopped by me on his way through to you.
> He also hooked me up with a toy :thumbsup:
> That Bernie's a pretty solid dude! Thanks BMitch!


What? Toys? To try out? Why was I not informed of this?!

:laughing:


----------

